# Wivenhoe competition thread



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

53cm Bass and a 50cm Yellow don't get places in the comp.....sheeeeeet......can't wait for the reports to start rolling in


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

It was apretty dull weekend for me. I only got a 44cm bass on the first day in the first 5 minutes  I thought man this is a great start but then didn't get another hit all day and the same for Sunday, a big donut. It is amazing how my tactics that work so well on one side of the dam didn't even raise a catfish let alone a bass on the competition side of the dam.

Oh well there is always next year.

Congrats to the winners especially Lord Gra for winning the random prize draw of the OK Elite 4.5. Happy that it was you, couldn't happen to a nicer bloke.

Thanks of course to all the sponsors and Fitzy who without them none of it would have happened.


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

A great weekend! I did quite well ending up with 4 nice Bass.

Day 1: first Bass went 45cm, with the second going 50cm (and a forkie).
Day 2: was pretty much a carbon copy of day 1, first Bass went 46cm second Bass going 50cm (and a forkie!).

I was unlucky to miss out by 1cm for the largest Bass on day 1, Red was in the same boat on the second day missing out also by 1 cm.

Hagar is the Grand PooBah of Bass fishing, taking out just about everything, congratulations!


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

What a culture shock for me,been a bit spoilt lately with only having to paddle 5mins to catch a fish.
Day 1 - was a donut or spectator day for me - watched shoey catch his two bass while we worked our way down to the
cliffs from Logans.then came the pedal back,when I got back to camp I promptly fell over cos my legs felt like jelly.thank
God for the medicinal properties of Green Ginger wine.Met up with fellow AKFFers Blueroo,Dodge,Red,Seadog,Wongus,and many
more.
Day 2 - someone must have dipped my flies in Kit-e-Kat or set the sounder to RSPCA setting cos all I caught was Catfish before the wind got up
Am now working on the fly equivalent of a jackall.
It was a great weekend,well organized and well run,Kudos to Fitzy and his crew for all the work done.
I was too tired to take the yak off last night so I left it on and snuck out this morning to spot X for a 42cm Snap before brekky.
See you all there next year


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Sounds like an awesome event, well done to all!

Oh and Gra, good to see you pulling a few freebies too. ;-)


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Hogans Ghost Gra , two prizes , your luckier than a fat priest :shock: :shock: :shock: :lol:


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

The kayak convention was brilliant and I am a certain starter for any re-run, and congrats to Fitzy at Sweetwater and his helpers for their efforts....50+ kayaks and canoes makes quite a spectacle

Caught up with many mates from previous encounters and good meet some new faces this time, pete/gigantor, Pete/paddlepop, Al/Biggles, Richo72, Dave/yakfly, Greg/Blackant _[Dillo know all about you mate and you will cop heaps and see you next year I reckon]_ and Eric/lantana _[designer of the best DIY side loader I have ever seen to date]_

In regard to fishing decided to go left into the wind on Saturday to get the benefits of a tail wind home, and found 5 forkies and lost a couple of lures as well, so after 3 hours was back on shore on the hill drink beer with Waz and watching the poor bastards coming home into the mini gale, and that night most had sore legs or shoulders depending on the craft they used...Sat night Gra and I discussed who was the worst bass man between us, and after Sun we now know, bastard :lol:

As Gra has said no better winner than Gary on the Saturday night, and commiserations to StevenM on his lost tackle, but a big yea to him for pointing out to all assembled the importance of practicing kayak re-entry at the Sat night awards

Sunday was a little better initially so headed right towards Gary's point X, and found Greg, Sel, Gary, Danny and others having mixed results, while i did my usual stuff with donut results....however when the wind started to puff up from the south again I high tailed it back to camp punching into an increasing heavy joggle, and no pauses as you went backwards a 100m in no time at all, so ashore to join Waz for more coldies and watch those coming home as we had the day before, and gradually a like minded group joined us in comfort

The Sunday results showed Gary as champion and Danny/ wongus runnerup so it was all good.

_Then there was Gra_ ,who had already flogged me on the water with his new bass prowess, walking up to cllect a heap of lures in the raffle with that cheesey grin _bastard_ and then, they drew the kayak and he scores that as well _double bastard_ :lol: :lol: ...to myself comfort I realized there are positives in all situations, and the concern of whether to keep the swing or prowler was no removed from my mind so just had another comforting beer instead ;-)

_Then we have Wazza_

On Saturday his mount and dismount of his swing was over in a couple of feet of water at the waters edge, with only a fraction of a second between both events happening, but then you would expect this to happen with a bloke who brings along a *PINK* pillow :shock: ......_hallooo sailor_

By Sunday night we were down to 3 standing with only Seadog, Blackant and Dodge left for final communion, and reasonably early night with Greg on the road Monday at about 0630 and Waz and me 0815

By the way they raised $1316 which equates to 8000 bass/yellowbelly for restocking,.... and look forward to seeing you there next year ;-)


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

gra said:


> I wasn't the first one pulled out, in fact I think that may have been Arewethereyet who had to go home early.


Bloody Hell!!! why did you tell me that for????......you look after my kayak mate :twisted: .

:lol: :lol: Truly I couldnt have cared less (as long as Sel didnt win it ;-) ). I already have 2 orange kayaks and have no need for another and I know how much Gra wanted a paddle yak again (just a pity it wasnt a swing  ).

I'm more upset I couldnt stick around and catch up with everyone. Such is life, maybe next year. 

Congrats to all the winners and runner ups, looks like it turned out to be a great event.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Nice reports fellas , and congratulations Gra , sounds like it was a popular win mate , and now Richo , i really was hoping you were going to bring home the bacon so to speak , i was sure there was a 50 cm there with your name on it , just goes to show , you couldnt find your way out of a one way street :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: , never mind mate , although it must be pretty disconcerting to be flogged by Gra , however he is now a professional as he was in the end paid to make a cameo appearance :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Blackant (Mar 19, 2007)

What a way to end a months fishing.
Day 1: 2 catfish and 2 yellow belly. Both yella's went 45cm.
Day 2: 3 bass 45cm 47cm 51cm.
So now have a new pb for bass.
What can I say - a bloody fantastic way to finish off a month on the road fishing. Good company and a good laugh.
See you next year.

Greg


----------



## Hagar (Aug 4, 2006)

Gday, well what can I say,I headed out for a weekend to meet some of the guys and do a bit of fishing and took home some really great prizes.First up a huge thankyou to Fitzy who worked nonstop all weekend so we could enjoy ourselves and he was able to keep his sense of humour and positive attitude going the whole time ,your efforts did not go unoticed .Thanks to the sponsers and the rest of the team of helpers it made for a great weekend.
The windy conditions made me feel right at home and allowed me to get a good troll/drift going and get the jackell down deep and work it through the fish seemed to do the trick,but as Danny will tell you I dropped a lot more than I caught.I thought this would be a good time to say how well the old tempo handled the conditions seems they get a lot of bad press on this forum but hey , they still keep up and catch fish.(couldnt let a chance like that go ).It was truely great to meet everyone and thanks for the great weekend and kind words Cheers Gary


----------



## wongus (Feb 12, 2006)

Looks like Gary (Hagar) is too modest to post up some pics so I'll have to do the deed.

I arrived Friday afternoon and caught up with Dodge (Richo) and got to introduce myself to Toni, Sel, Wazza & Red and to meet again with Hagar who showed up not too long after. Friday night was entertaining, sitting around Richo's van listening to the various yarns and got to meet Greg (Blackant) and sample some of Red's home baking.

Saturday morning after the safety briefing, Gary and I decided to 'team up' as I had a spare UHF radio to chat with. The wind made conditions difficult and it was tough going with white caps on the water putting a whole new meaning to a very wet ride. Saw another master at work with Yakfly waving the long wand in these insane conditions. However, it wasn't long before Master Hagar caught this beauty that would earn him the longest yellowbelly title for Day 1.









I hooked and landed a 39cm bass towards the end of the session and then shortly after the master struck again, a big bass... But alas.. just as we got colour the hooks pulled. We were both gutted. But not long later on another trolling run through the same spot, I teased up the winning bass for Hagar :twisted: when the Master hooked up again directly behind me where my lure would have been seconds before. This time with a beauty of a bass that would earn him the longest bass for Day 1. Unfortunately, no pics of this one, as my trolled rod got hooked on the blasted lure hanging off the spare rod and the wind blew me into the snags. By the time I sorted the mess, the trolled lure was snagged (thus making my usual sacrifice .. this time an Ecogear VT65). The gleeful crackle on the UHF told me that Master Hagar had completed his mission. I saw him holding up a whopper of a bass from a distance but it was released by the time I got to him. It was a long hard slug back to the camp and boy was my muscles aching by the time I got in, providing much amusement to Dodge watching us from his camper van on the hill.

Day 2 started off well. We saw Scott land a good bass and then I hooked up to a 50cm yella. (picture courtesy of Hagar)







. I went to shore where Scott was, in order to take a pic of my fish, and the poor bloke had just released his bass and forgot to put his competition number in the photo. He later went on to win the longest bass for Day 2 so that was a fantastic recovery from a devastating situation. This guy should buy a lottery ticket because I found a complete rod/reel outfit with lure attached near our launch spot and it turned out to be a rod that Scott had dropped into the drink the previous day. And if I'm not mistaken I think he won the esky as well from the draw (maybe that was the lottery he bought  )

Master Hagar did the miracle trick by outdoing my yellowbelly with a 52cm fish from the exact spot that he pulled his yellowbelly from Day 1, using the same lure and tactics. This alone would be enough to earn him the 1st place title. Eager to repeat yesterday's performance we went back to the spot we had caught bass the previous day which was also not far from where Red had pulled his 52cm fish earlier that day and where Scott has hooked his winning bass. Hagar again hooked up first but once again had the hooks pull on him. My memory is a bit hazy but I think he then hooked up and lost another one as well. Very frustrating. It was now past 11am and we had time for one last run. Then the fish gods smiled at my lure sacrifice and decided to bless me with this beautiful bass.























Thanks to Fitzy and the sponsors and all the participants for a very well organised event. I am honoured to have gotten to fish with Master Hagar (I bow down to you) who is truly a deserving winner and an all round nice guy. Also good to meet the other AKFF members WayneD, Gra, Yakfly, Shoey and others. Thanks also to Dodge and Wazza who were kind enough to lend me their yak trolley.


----------



## Fitzy (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi Folks,
A big thankyou to you all for attending. 8)

Your comments & feedback are DEFINATLY appreciated & noted.

I'm fairly sure it'll be on again. Depends on the new Recreation Plan that will be released by SEQWater in November .... could be good news, could be bad. Nobody knows at this stage.

On a personal level I'm pretty happy with how it went. Lawrence, Dale & Petra were great!!! I would have liked to see the prizes spread a little more. I'm a little disappointed that Danny did well on the overall points but didn't walk away with anything. (Think Gary gave him one of his shirts tho).

*Ideas for the next one:*
- Invite a couple of clubs to host a BBQ dinner on the friday night & saturday night. Sell bangers or burgers & make a couple of $$ for your club. The stocking group just don't have the man power to be able to do it, so I'm happy to throw it open to others. Anyone interested???

- 2 rods - duly noted.

- Group picture

- Show n Shine (or similar) where everyone will be invited to bring heir yak onto the oval to show it off & for everyone to check out each others rig.

- Saturday night activities. Trivia constest, casting comp, slide show of that days captures...

Again, I thank everyone for attending & supporting. Absolutely everyone who attended behaved in a very responsible manner. The feedback from SEQWater is very positive & they commend eveyone on their behaviour.

Warmest Regards,

Garry Fitzgerald (fitz..)


----------



## wongus (Feb 12, 2006)

Fitzy,

I really like the way the competition had the longest bass and yellowbelly for each day.

However, to open up the competition more for the overall champion angler, one idea for next year may be to allow daily bag limits in line with state regulations (ie according to the dpi link the bag limit in qld is 2 bass and 10 yellowbelly per day). To keep things simpler, I'm sure even 2 of each species is enough to make a big difference.
http://www.dpi.qld.gov.au/cps/rde/dpi/h ... A_HTML.htm

I think someone that can catch 2 x 50cm bass in a day deserves the title as much as someone with a 50cm bass and a 50cm yellowbelly. (ie keep the same format and add the combined length of fish caught over 2 days but only the longest 2 bass and longest x number of yellowbelly each day can count towards the total). Limiting it to one fish of each species per day in my opinion comes down more to a bit of "luck" (Without taking anything away from Gary's (Hagar) superb effort).

However, the administration of it would be a bit more complex and it could increase the temptation to cheat (not that I'm suggesting anyone here would) ie how do you verify if you caught 2 fish exactly the same length on the same day that it's not the same fish; tagging could be the answer but may not be popular). For this reason alone, I can understand why it may not be adopted.

Secondly, as proven this year, I don't think it is necessary to have the two categories between 'powered canoes' and 'kayaks'. I think the initial expectation was that kayaks would be disadvantaged but this has been proven to be incorrect. Personally, I still like the limit to using one rod at a time to make things more interesting.

However, even if the rules stay unchanged, it is still a wonderfully well organised and co-ordinated event which is well worth attending and I thank you again for all your efforts.


----------



## JuzzyDee (Aug 27, 2008)

To ensure that no cheating goes on in the manner you have mentioned, the tight lines classic up here removes the anal fin upon completion of the weigh in.

Just an idea?


----------



## JuzzyDee (Aug 27, 2008)

Ahh excellent  Then maybe you could be given some sort of card that has one of those pins in it and a rotating number system. Catch a fish, rotate to the next number, photograph each fish with a different number on the card. Something like those little golf scorers or something?

Laptops are banned so those pesky photoshop/gimp proficient folks can't work their magic


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

I like the current approach. The only change would be to use 2 rods (if you wanted to).

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## Biggles (Jan 6, 2008)

Great company on a great weekend, can't wait for next year.

Regards

Al


----------



## BlueRoo (Dec 10, 2007)

What an awesome weekend. 
Saturday's effort with the wind wore me out a bit but that's because I haven't paddled since about May and am out of condition (that's my excuse and Im sticking to it).  
Fitzy and crew did a fantastic job and managed to keep everyone happy. 
I'll definitely be back next year. This is a brilliant event, a great venue and fantastic company.
The only thing I can add to the comments above is maybe a prize for juniors to promote the sport with the youngsters. 
Best wishes to the Wivenhoe mob. 
Cheers
Stue


----------

